# Substitute for castor oil?



## gigisiguenza (Aug 27, 2015)

I've been wanting to make soap on my days off for a week or more but I'm down to nothing on castor oil. I've been using it to ensure stable lather and bubble production, to balance the high lard n OO content in my recipes. 

Any suggestions on what to sub to accomplish the same thing?

All suggestions and feedback appreciated. TIA 

ETA I'm looking for alternatives for future recipes, not just immediately, so I can see what the difference is between them


----------



## Susie (Aug 27, 2015)

You can buy castor oil at most pharmacies in the laxative aisle.  I don't know of any substitutes.


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 27, 2015)

Susie - yes, and I will likely be getting some tomorrow, but the shortage got me thinking about what other options there were that could provide the same benefits, so I turned to the font of knowledge that is SMF 

Thanks for the speedy reply


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 27, 2015)

Sugar is also a bubble booster, but of a different kind. A compliment rather than a replacement. 

There is no oil that I would think would do what castor does, other than castor. So then we are talking SL and other additives, which would then be in many ways more annoying than just having castor


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 27, 2015)

Yep- castor is in a league of it's own. To me, there is nothing that can substitute for it.


IrishLass


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 27, 2015)

The Efficacious Gentleman said:


> Sugar is also a bubble booster, but of a different kind. A compliment rather than a replacement.
> 
> There is no oil that I would think would do what castor does, other than castor. So then we are talking SL and other additives, which would then be in many ways more annoying than just having castor



Well that's good to know, I'm glad I asked. I really thought there was more than just castor provide those elements. And, I'm sorry, but what is SL? 



IrishLass said:


> Yep- castor is in a league of it's own. To me, there is nothing that can substitute for it.
> 
> 
> IrishLass



Well drats LOL. I better keep it in stock then moving forward


----------



## Relle (Aug 27, 2015)

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=22304


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 27, 2015)

Sodium lactate


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 27, 2015)

Ty both


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 27, 2015)

The reason castor oil is so special is that it is the only oil with considerable (if at all) amounts of ricinoleic acid. That's a conditioning and bubbly (at least in a stable lather sense) oil. That's why there is literally no substitute for it.


----------



## lsg (Aug 27, 2015)

Palm Kernel Oil also makes a good lather, but is not conditioning. SoapCalc has a spreadsheet on oil qualities that you might study, click on the "Download Spreadsheet" button.

http://soapcalc.net/calc/OilList.asp


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 27, 2015)

You will still get a decent lather using no castor in a well balanced recipe, granted it will not lather as well, but lather it will. In mine soap I make for peacock swirls I do not use castor oil because it speeds trace more than you would think, and my soap still lathers with the addition of 1T sugar ppo.


----------



## Nevada (Aug 27, 2015)

increase your coconut oil while increasing SuperFat


----------



## Seawolfe (Aug 27, 2015)

I have a 65% lard, 15% coconut oil and 20% sweet almond oil (5% SF and 1 TBS sugar ppo) recipe that lathers surprisingly well. I made it as a one off to test colors and didn't have any castor, now its a soap I always have on hand. I don't know why its so nice, but everyone has complimented its lather. And that's how I learned castor isn't critical for some recipes


----------



## gigisiguenza (Aug 27, 2015)

Tysvm for all these suggestions folks. Taking notes


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 27, 2015)

Nevada said:


> increase your coconut oil while increasing SuperFat





Seawolfe said:


> I have a 65% lard, 15% coconut oil and 20% sweet almond oil (5% SF and 1 TBS sugar ppo) recipe that lathers surprisingly well. I made it as a one off to test colors and didn't have any castor, now its a soap I always have on hand. I don't know why its so nice, but everyone has complimented its lather. And that's how I learned castor isn't critical for some recipes


I have a similiar but use Avocado. I do not up my coconut just for the sake of lather. Upping superfat will also cut lather. I tend to superfat in the 3%-4% range


----------

